# has anyone ever given up your dogs to a shelter, etc?



## sexyyoungman (Mar 10, 2009)

i just adopted a dog last week. it feels kinda stressful. when i am home, it is constantly on my mind if it is out of my sight. 

even though i realize that it is not a child, but it is a living thing. it is not like a refrigerator that i can't forget about once i am out of the house.

i know that it takes time to get settle down, but plenty of people have given up their dogs. i am thinking about doing it myself, although i am not 100% sure at this moment. 

so i wonder for all those who have given up your dogs, why did you do it?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

You just adopted a dog a week ago and are already thinking of taking it to a shelter?

Where did you adopt the dog from? Most rescue organizations, if you went that route, will want you to return the dog to them if you cannot keep it. I would think MOST people would rather you return the dog to where you got it, than take it to a shelter. 

Please be aware that in this economy, taking your dog to a shelter to "find a new home" is basically a death sentence. VERY few dogs make it out of shelters these days. There are just too many pets and not enough qualified homes.

Please give your dog more time - a week is not very long, and if you are having specific problems, you can post on this forum for questions or do a forum search.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

You'll be okay. Give it time. If you are worried about the dog while you aren't watching, keep him crated or in a small room like a bathroom where he can't get hurt. 

I agree with nekomi -- if you are having specific problems, there are people out there who can help. Seems like you're just feeling unsure of your abilities as a dog owner though. Don't worry -- I'm sure you're doing fine.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

It is stressful getting used to a new living being in the home and getting used to a new routine. I feel the same way every time we pet sit a dog. That is NO reason to return your dog to the shelter, however. It will definitally get better, and most problems can be fixed by simple training or exercise. When Chloe was a puppy I couldn't leave her alone for a minute - a puppy proof area solved all of my problems!  

That being said, I have never given up an animal to a shelter. Even if I no longer could care for any of my animals, I would not just take them and dump them off at a shelter. I would either try to place them in a rescue or rehome them myself. 

The only animal we have ever rehomed was the tortiose I had when I was around six years old. I was having trouble caring for it all on my own and I felt bad that I kept forgetting to feed her or clean her cage. I told my mom that I wanted to find Toby a new home, because I felt bad for her. We ended up giving her to my cousin. They kept her in an outdoor enclosure and she was a HAPPY tortiose. Sadly, she escaped one day and they never found her.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

We have taken in a couple of dogs to our shelter. This was years ago, before we really knew anything about dogs. And if I had the same dogs today, I would know how to get a handle on them and they wouldn't go through a shelter should I have had to rehome them. 

What's done is done, though. I won't cry about water under the bridge. 

I'd give the dog more time. It took one of mine a good year to settle in perfectly.


----------



## sexyyoungman (Mar 10, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Please be aware that in this economy, taking your dog to a shelter to "find a new home" is basically a death sentence. VERY few dogs make it out of shelters these days. There are just too many pets and not enough qualified homes.


i got it from a local shelter. and actually that shelter is very popular. one time, there was a dog that 10 people put their names on the drawing list! so if i give it back, i know someone will adopt it soon. that is no problem. 

it took me about a month to finally to pick this dog. i consider myself a dog lover, but i totally didn't expect it to be so time consuming. and i totally get a little stressed over this. i didn't have that feeling of "oh my god, i finally got a dog, i am so happy now."


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

* i didn't have that feeling of "oh my god, i finally got a dog, i am so happy now."
* 

Owning a dog is a commitment. It's like a marriage, NEVER go by feelings. The 'good' feeling will burn out after a while. You go by what's right. 

I've rehomed dogs and I'll do so again in the future. Since as a breeder I can't keep everyone, however it's not easy and the choice is carefully made.


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

sexyyoungman said:


> i got it from a local shelter. and actually that shelter is very popular. one time, there was a dog that 10 people put their names on the drawing list! so if i give it back, i know someone will adopt it soon. that is no problem.
> 
> it took me about a month to finally to pick this dog. i consider myself a dog lover, but i totally didn't expect it to be so time consuming. and i totally get a little stressed over this. i didn't have that feeling of "oh my god, i finally got a dog, i am so happy now."


Just because that one dog had 10 people trying to get it, doesn't mean yours will have a list of people waiting for him too, not to mention, that was then, this is now... Just think how worried you are when you leave your dog home alone? Imagine how much you're going to worry while he is sitting at the shelter, not knowing why he got rejected? Possibly being euthanized because noone else ended up wanting him. Personally, that would rip me apart inside.

As for not having the 'oh my god, i finally got a dog, i am so happy now.'... I didn't have it either, I'm just not that kind of person. The first week was hell, I was constantly worried about him getting into things or making messes. I even regretted getting him for a while. We all ended up adjusting, and now things are alot better. Get a crate as someone else suggested, then you know he is sleeping safely when you're gone, and when you're home you can have baby gate's setup to block him out of areas where he can get into something you don't want him to.

It will get better, just give it time... just remember it is very traumatic for an animal to be returned, and most shelters I know are against someone returning a dog for the reasons you've listed above. My local shelter has a policy that if the dog is returned for reasons other then what they list as 'acceptable', they keep your money. I just hope you end up changing your mind, I mean, it took you a month to pick out the dog, and you've only given it a week.

Sorry for rambling.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

What exactly is time consuming?

There is always the option of doggy daycare or hiring a trusted petsitter, if exercise/attention is the problem but you otherwise wish to keep your dog.

By the way, I was terrified when I first brought home Marge. Absolutely terrified. I didn't know if my cat would react well to the dog despite the first test going well. What if her allergies flared up? What if she got jealous? Mind you Marge also had behavior problems that needed sorting out (and problems 10ish months later I am still trying to correct) and it caused some tension in my family. I also held her to the impossible standard of the dog who I REALLY wanted to adopt a few months before. My head was spinning. I called 3 different trainers in but didn't have any of them back more than once. I didn't know what to do for her. I doubted myself. It took me three weeks to finally sign the adoption papers.

But suffice to say Marge and I rolled with it, and I dedicated myself to fixing up her problems. I am a full time college student, both of my parents work, and my sister is a high school student. Marge is alone sometimes for 6ish hours a day, but we still find time for training, exercise, and of course, snuggling.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Is this your first dog? Cupid is mine. And confession time: I took him home on a one-week trial, and it was one of the hardest things I've ever done. I was sort of prepared for a dog, but I had a huge learning curve. (And still probably do.) Every day I wondered if I was doing the right thing. Wouldn't he be happier with an owner who knew what she was doing? Plus I wasn't used to thinking or worrying about someone when I was away from home.

It got better. One of my best friends is a longtime dog owner, and she helped me through the rough spots. I fell in love with Cue almost immediately. And I came to see that he was happy with me, even if I'm not the most experienced owner. I made the adoption official after five days.

I didn't have that feeling you talk about either. Owning a dog has been a challenge and, on occasion, a hassle. But it's also one of the best things I've ever done. I've discovered a whole new aspect of love.


----------



## dogowner3118 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have gone through the very same anxiety recently. I am a new owner of a dog that I adopted from a rescue shelter. It is an adjustment for both of us. As of two days ago I was about to give her back thinking that someone else could give her a better quality of life than I could. But, I couldn't imagine not having her to come home to each day! I would LOVE to put her in doggie daycare, but can't afford it at the time. So I do what I can and she and I are both becoming more comfortable.

I second the crate method!! It is a life saver! She is in there during the day when I am at work. When I am at home she is outside in the fenced in yard or playing inside the house where I can see her. If I need to take a break from supervising her or need to do something else (i.e. give my daughter a bath), I put Ketura in her crate until I can supervise again. 

Give it time. I think you'll appreciate the fact that you did


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

> Owning a dog is a commitment. It's like a marriage, NEVER go by feelings. The 'good' feeling will burn out after a while. You go by what's right.


WELL SAID!!!!!!!! PLEASE don't take your dog to a shelter. Please. Instead, get a book like Ian Dunbar's "After You Get Your Puppy" and read it... the light bulb will go off and you will know how to give your puppy what it needs. You AND your puppy will be soooo much happier with a little education.

Also be sure to read the pinned threads here if you haven't already.

BTW, many parents of human children feel frustrated and above their heads the first few weeks. The first couple of weeks can be the most stressful but if you stick with it and do the right things (like in the pinned threads or a good puppy training book) you will bond with your puppy, fall completely in love and before you know it you won't be able to imagine life without him or her!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I seriously think the shelter made a mistake of letting you adopt the dog. Its only been a week and you are already giving up. YOU ARE NOT PREPARED for the responsibility. Next time, please look back at this experience before even thinking about getting a dog.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Mudra said:


> I seriously think the shelter made a mistake of letting you adopt the dog. Its only been a week and you are already giving up. YOU ARE NOT PREPARED for the responsibility. Next time, please look back at this experience before even thinking about getting a dog.


Oh pooh, a lot of people go through a time like that after getting a dog. It's either that or thinking about strangling the new puppy after you've picked up the umpteenth 'treasure' he's chewed up. ;-)

I don't sit there and ooh and awe and sigh in happiness each day I live with my dogs. Yes I love them like I would any of my pets, but I don't always "feel" like it. Shoot, there have been some days where a couple of mine have come pretty close to sitting out on the side of the road with a "take me" sign on them.  

It's the commitment that counts. 

It's normal, you just have to keep plugging away. And READ A TON of information.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

txcollies said:


> Oh pooh, a lot of people go through a time like that after getting a dog. It's either that or thinking about strangling the new puppy after you've picked up the umpteenth 'treasure' he's chewed up.
> 
> It's normal, you just have to keep plugging away. And READ A TON of information.


I have buckets of respect for you, Mudra, but I have to agree with txcollies on this one. First-time (human) parents often go through loooong adjustment periods... the baby cries for hours non-stop and they start wishing they could shake it to make it stop... new mothers get post-partum depression... most grow beyond that phase, learn what it takes to be a good parent, and everyone benefits. I'd rather educate this frustrated puppy owner than chastise him... with a little training (of both owner and puppy ), it could be the best thing that ever happened to either of them. I know I wasn't born knowing how to care for a dog, but people can _learn _how to be wonderful dog owners.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I standby what I said. We all go through it and we suck it up. Maybe if this has been an on-going "stress" that lasted for weeks and weeks, I would have more sympathy. But its only been a week and this guy is already entertaining the thought of bringing the dog to the shelter. Was it just out of whim that HE GOT the dog and didn't really take the time to contemplate whether he has the patience and time for him?

Oh for sure, there are days when we try to make light of a stressful situation and jokingly tell ourselves that we are going to drop them off to the pound, but never will I say it when the reason is because the DOG is time consuming.

If you dont have the time and the patience, let someone who has it have the dog.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

My 1st thought on reading his post was, he keeps calling the dog it. To me they are always he or she. We adopted a dog from the pound 3 dogs back. He was 5.5 m/o & used to nip at our heels every time we went outside with him. I used to feel scared to go outside. He eventually got better & became a very loving & loyal pet. I never once thought of taking him back.


----------



## DogGoneGood (Jun 22, 2008)

When I got Coal I went by the "ooh yay! A puppy!" feeling and about 3 weeks into it I was overloaded with stress and couldn't handle him. I was in highschool at the time too, during that horrible teenage phase where "no one understands you", and that didn't help at all. My mom ended up taking care of Coal for quite some time. It actually took months before it clicked for me and we ended up bonding and forming a routine. And I've been in love with dogs since I was 5 years old. They've been a HUGE part of my life for as long as I can remember.

When I got Linkin I didn't quite have the same intial feeling. He was THE worst dog I've ever encountered. I can't count the number of times I called home crying or was thisclose to phoning the guy I got him from and giving him back. But, like with Coal, we eventually got into a routine, I learned his quirks and habits, I learned what works for him to keep him out of trouble and keep my sanity, and we've bonded incredibly ever since. While I love Coal to pieces, the bond between Link and I is very different. Link is like my velcro dog who's at my side constantly. He's sleeping at my feet as I type this  Coal, while he is my dog and I'll take him with me when I move, is more like the 'family dog' and will go to anyone in the house to fullfill his needs. Linkin only seeks out me.

Once you get into the routine and you learn about eachother things go muuuch smoother. The more you educate yourself the better. The more time you spend with the dog and learning about their unique personality the more you learn how to handle them. The more time that goes by and the more "mistakes" you make (like ooops, the dog can't be left alone in the house or he'll EAT the couch... one of many lessons I learned with Linkin) the more you'll learn from these experiences and you'll be able to prevent problems from happening again. Life gets easier the longer your with the dog and the more you learn about them as an individual.

One week is NOT enough time to get to know a dog and develope a routine with it to keep your house and items safe, the dog safe, and your sanity in check! Trust me, if you keep at it and figure out how to make things work (and learn EVERYTHING you can about behavior, obedience etc.) you'll be much happier in the end that you kept the dog. I'm glad I never decided to rehome either of my boys, I wouldn't trade them for anything in the world. Including free time and no responsibility


----------



## tgrsnpr (Oct 1, 2008)

When I first got my doy i felt the same thing. Rather or not I should give it back to the breeder. But as time went by I adjusted to it and now I don't know what I would do without her. I think you should wait longer before you give it up to the shelter.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

MrsJohnnyG said:


> BTW, many parents of human children feel frustrated and above their heads the first few weeks.


More like the first few _decades_. When you die, you can quit worrying whether you screwed up you kid(s).


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

A new dog in the household is stressful. Sometimes we forget that later (the mind tends to obscure bad experiences) but most of us go through it.

The euphoria I experienced bringing Molly home (and she was nowhere near my first dog) disappeared the first time she jumped up on our new sofa and crapped on it.

Dogs ARE demanding but, for most people, the good outweighs the bad.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I have never taken any of my personal dogs to a shelter. I did take in 2 puppies a few years ago. Thinking I could help them find a home, and possibly keep one. But after a few days I relized I couldnt do it. with training (I worked 2 jobs plus was in school) vet care, and a life (I was in high school). I couldnt and didnt want to, so off to the shelter they went. I kept tabs on them. and I took them to a very reputable shelter here where I knew they would be well looked after and be well screened for. Turns our they were indeed adopted together to a wonderful guy. (I was glad for that update) I did only take them in as they were set to be killed. The "owner" already killed mom and the rest of the litter, my friends sister (who is anti dog) was the one who stole these 2 to save them and gave them to me.


What issues are you having?
what is so difficult?> Training? Time?

How old, what breed?

Have you owned a dog before?


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

There have been some wonderful suggestions by others who posted, but it seems like the number one thing is to give your relationship more time. 
Leroy was my first dog that was all mine. It was very difficult at first because there was so much to learn and understand. I wish I had the patience and knowledge I have now back then. But with time/reading books and learning my dog's personality we settled in. It took me half a year to reach this! Please be more patient, consider keeping him/her for one month and try to implement some techniques on this site or through good training books. 
Take long walks together; this will calm you and create a wonderful bond between the two of you. 
We all don't really know the full story of what is going on with your situation...But if you really need to give him/her up please contact good rescues or breed specific rescues and make sure the dog gets into a home and not a dangerous kill shelter. 
Good luck with everything... please keep us updated on what you decide.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Years and years ago, when I was dairy farming I adopted a dog that I named George. He was about 6 months old when I got him.. a shepherd mix with long ears. I had him neutered and vetted and I trained him. He was a good dog. I crated trained him and could take him with me off leash. I had him about 6 months. 

It turned out that George was allergic to dairy cows and anything associated with milk products. He developed loose stools and lost weight.. he was miserable. I could not take him with me to the barn and, since I was at the barn for several hours a day, he was alone and crated. Honestly, I tried to make this work. I had george for about 6 months. 

The shelter I adpoted him from had a very strict return policy. If for ANY reason you could not keep the dog, you had to return him to the shelter. George's allergies prevented George from staying with me and I returned him to the shelter. It was not a fun thing to do. 

Fact is, I would go to the shelter and take George for walks. I would take him out off leash.. he was really well trained.

This was in the days when crate training was not a normal thing to do.. and George was crate trained. The shelter adopted george out to two other people and BOTH returned him because he could not be left alone roaming loose in the house. In both cases he went through GLASS to get out when left loose in the house (tho he was find in a crate.. but no one generally USED crates back then.. and I did suggest it). 

Long story short, after George went through a Picture Window, he was PTS. 

When he was adopted to me, we all knew he was going to a responsible home but NO ONE could have foreseen his allergies. He just did not work out. 

Sadly, he would have worked out anywhere else if people had not been so silly about crates and not using them because they thought of them as "cruel..." 

I still have photos of George and I still feel sadness when I see them.. and I still remember him bouncing around me the last time I walked him out the dirt road on past the Shelter.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

In the first week I adopted Lola she shredded part of the carpeting in the bedroom. I had her in there because I needed to go to physical therapy for a broken wrist and have a cat that I had not introduced her to yet. She was trying to get out of the bedroom. I was not happy when I got home, in fact I was very mad. I did not take my anger out on her, I did yell not at her though because she would not have understood anyway.

It was a lot of work because she had separation anxiety. That is not something every dog has. After she had shredded the carpeting I was ready to call the previous owner and give up but I did not. When I thought about it there is no way I could have done that because I would not know what became of her and mostly because I would never see her again.

When I was able to go back to work I did worry about leaving her here alone in her crate but I also had it setup to where my father would stop by and take her out 2 times a day. He is retired so he has the time and it gives him something to do. He and she are both nuts about each other. She gets really excited when she sees him and he does also. So I am glad I did not give up on her.

She also destroyed a blind. When I would be coming home she would be trying to get behind the blind when it was down so that she could see me coming in the door. She also likes to look out the window if she hears someone. Now I just keep the blind open so she can look out the window whenever she wants.

So as others are saying you should give it more time. You were concerned enough about the dog in the first place getting it from a shelter so you owe it to the dog to give it more time.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I wonder how the OP is faring. Could you give us an update on you and your pooch?


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

i, myself have never taken a dog to a shelter. i've only had one dog.

the first few weeks of being a first time owner suck. honestly up until Rosie was 6 months old I was constantly worried about her. while puppies are cute, they are ginormous pains in the you-know-what. they cry and whine in their crates, they are super hyper when you just want to chill, they pee and poop everywhere.

but once you train your dog and have them adjusted to your lifestyle it is one of the most rewarding experiences, one of the most rewarding parts being that you never gave up on your dog and the both of you are much better for it.

please do not give up on your dog. its only been a week. you barely know the dog. its NORMAL for it to be hard. its SUPPOSED to be hard. thats what makes it all worth it. 

just because at your shelter there are 10 people waiting on a dog, doesn't mean there will be for your dog. 

at my shelter there was a Lab that had to stop taking applications because it had received over 50. while the adorable pit mix in the cage next to it got zero. so i wouldn't be too sure about your dog's adoptability. 

i dunno maybe its helpful to tell yourself that so you don't feel guilty...


----------



## KenzieKonerko (Mar 10, 2009)

My husband and I are going through your situation right now too. We just got our dog last week and there are times when I was ready to give up. She doesn't chew anymore, since she's a year old but the potty habits are frustrating. We think we're doing everything right and then we still find that she has eliminated pee or poop somewhere in the house. It's hard to get mad at her because she has such a cute little face but it is stressful that we can't trust her. We are going to keep working with her but I totally understand what you're going through.


----------



## Spiritguardian3 (Feb 11, 2007)

didn't read the whole post but:

we adopted a dog from the shelter, it ended up having severe seperation anxiety. Bent bars on his crate, chewed moldings off the doors, ate blinds off windows, etc. We tried to work with the dog (things I know know would never work) I was 11 or so at the time, my mom decided to take the dog back. The dog was put to sleep a few weeks later. that guilt caused us to start fostering. Its tough with shelter dogs, they are emotionally and potentially physically scarred. They need our help, just give it time, love, and patience.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I personally think of giving up on a dog much like giving up on a human child. I think this is why I always stress to people looking for a dog to really think about what it is going to entail and be honest with yourself. Can you really handle it? IT is work, but the pay off is well worth every second. IMO
If there are certain things you are stressed about this dog forum can be a nice outlet, it can also offer suggestions to try to help improve whatever problem it is you are having.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I can't say if this dog is right for you or not, sometimes, it takes time for the bond to form and get things "right". I do wish you'd do this dog a favor: please, when posting, don't call the dog "it". That's how you referred to the dog in your first post, and in one other that I read, by "it". If you don't want to call the dog by name, at least say, the dog, him or her. In MY opinion, every time I saw you refer to the dog by "it", I wondered just how much you want this dog. Granted, the dog is not a human but you wouldn't call your child "it", I hope.
(sorry all, I know I'm new here but this just hit me all wrong)


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

I have given up dogs in the past. Several years ago someone gave us a puppy as a present. This was a puppy that my mum had saved. She was from an 'oops' litter, a pug/shitzu cross, that belonged to her friend's sister. That friend is the one who gave her to us.
Well, the sister's kid turned the heat up to full, in summer, in the room with little flat nosed puppies. Needless to say they nearly died. I don't doubt that dog wasn't right after that. She was severely food aggressive and was never quite.. right. We didn't care. We could deal with it. 'till the friend who gave her to us lied through his teeth.
He said he'd talk to the landlords so we could have her. He never did. We had to give her up quickly or get kicked out, and considering the lack of housing, we had to give her up. I don't know what happened to her and I don't want to know. Wherever she is I'm sure she's happy, even if it was across the bridge. I don't want to know because I hate to think about her. She never seemed happy. I can't really explain it; but her eyes always seemed kind of.. empty.

My newest dog we nearly gave up on. When we got her our landlord evicted us because of her breed [in our defence, she was a scrawny whippet looking thing back then] and everything just sucked. All because we got a sad looking mutt off craigs list. We kept her. She's had problem after problem, and has caused us a lot of issues with our landlord and neighbour (we fought the eviction and won), but we kept her.
I wouldn't give her up for the world. I've never had a dog that put so much trust in me, that had so much potential. Except one. But I was a lot younger then than I am now. She's still got her issues, but we're working through them.

It's been a bit under a year and she's doing great, as is everything else. The moral? Sometimes life can suck. Sometiles new additions to the family can suck. But suck it up and surprise yourself. Troubled dogs are usually the best dogs.


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> I wonder how the OP is faring. Could you give us an update on you and your pooch?


I noticed he is still posting about the same Chi/TerrX (in other threads)... looks like he's having a few issues with energy levels and eliminating, but appears to be asking enough questions and is trying to work through them.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Chris / Oakley said:


> I noticed he is still posting about the same Chi/TerrX (in other threads)... looks like he's having a few issues with energy levels and eliminating, but appears to be asking enough questions and is trying to work through them.


Yep, seems you're right. He abandoned this thread I guess.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

OP, I hope things are going better...I think it's pretty normal to feel overwhelmed at first and wonder what you've gotten into...I've had those feelings a couple of times when adding a new dog, but give it a little time. After a month or two it's like the dog has always been there...you get into a routine and you've had a chance to see the dogs true personality. Things usually get better.

As for the question...yes, I've taken a dog to a shelter....a looong time ago. My very first dog ever...my boyfriend at the time and I had just gotten an apartment together and we really wanted a dog. We went to the shelter and picked out one that we thought was cute and was within the size limits of the apts...and that was it. We wanted a dog, we were prepared to feed it and walk it and vet it and love it, but really we had no idea what we were doing...and we came home with our dog that turned out to have severe separation anxiety. There was no internet at the time, we didn't know about crates, about training, and we had very little money...sweet dog, but dug up the flooring in our apartment, chewed baseboards, doors, walls, bedding, screamed and barked non stop when we were gone. We got used to coming home to disaster, pools of vomit....we had no idea what to do...we fixed the damage the best we could...and one day we came home to the apt manager in out living room telling us get rid of the dog or get out. So Champ went back to the shelter we got him from...and incidentally I am supposedly barred from adopting in that county again...who knows for how long though, this was 15 years ago.

I think I could do better now with the knowledge I have, but still I have heard alot of SA stories since, and I believe that Champ was among the worst...I believe most people would have done what we did...not people on this board, but average owners. We eventually got another dog too...that dog will be 11 this year and still lives with the "boyfriend" in this story. And I have four dogs of my own, one of whom has mild SA and we're dealing with it....he isn't going anywhere, though I think I'd have some takers on this forum.


----------



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

SYM,why would even want to give a dog back to the shelter so soon after getting it? Ive never given dogs to a shelter but I've found homes for them.Like others here,I agree that dogs are a comittment.It takes time and paitence dealing with one.Give your dog lots of love and it will give it back. After your dog grows on you,you'll understand why you got it in the first place.


----------



## sexyyoungman (Mar 10, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> Yep, seems you're right. He abandoned this thread I guess.


well, actually i am thinking about putting an ad on craigslist. so i can find a rich daddy or mommy for this doggie. i am not in the stage of my life to spent at least an hour with the dog even though it is now better than the first week.


----------



## Lounrox (Dec 23, 2008)

When we got our Lucy alittle more than 3 years ago now I was totally completely ready for a puppy and everything that came with having a puppy, but besides the first few nights of crying she was almost a perfect puppy the few things she did chew we should have not left down for her and potty training was a snap she was so easy. 
Well in Nov we got a new puppy and boy I swear everyday she pottied in the house 700 times and chewed anything and everything she could reach I nick named her puppy chew everything because well she did even our bed the wood frame of it OMG like others have said there were times I thought well she is so cute I can sit her on the front porch with a free to good home sign dang some days I was even going to take the "good" off the sign lol. 
Well here we are in March now and she still is more work than Lucy was ever But our Roxy is ours and we love her and she is worth every bit of work and everything she has chewed and all the other things. I couldnt think of not having her kisses and her love and her silly look and her sweet face....
Just think about it but if you really dont want him find him a good home he deserves love and maybe not get any more animals for awile until you are sure that you can not be happy in your life with out one and you are willing to do whatever.
I do not sacrifice anything for my animals I love them and doing for them is what I want to do....


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

That's very sad you can't spare an hour for a dog.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

sexyyoungman said:


> well, actually i am thinking about putting an ad on craigslist. so i can find a rich daddy or mommy for this doggie. i am not in the stage of my life to spent at least an hour with the dog even though it is now better than the first week.


I think this is the best thing for the dog. I give you credit for recognizing that you dont have time for the dog but I wish you would have thought about this before adopting the dog and I wish the shelter (I think you said the dog came from the shelter) would have made sure you were ready.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

The poor dog.  Please at least bring it back to the shelter. Let them know that the dog is fine and it is YOUR lack of commitment that is the problem. That way, hopefully they won't euthanize him for being a problem dog.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I did not read all 3 pages here, but to answer your question......ONCE.....and Only ONCE have I ever gave up a dog to our local shelter......I was going through a divorce and no one wanted him, and I tried and tried to find him a home and things were happening.....he was 8 years old and I was the only one who liked/loved him......I still do not like talking about it and this was like some 20-25 years ago.....One of the worst days in my life......Went and got drunk and cried lots! I could never do that again, I do not think......I blame my now ex........

You should have thought about this more before you took this on.......

Good Luck!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

sexyyoungman said:


> well, actually i am thinking about putting an ad on craigslist. so i can find a rich daddy or mommy for this doggie. i am not in the stage of my life to spent at least an hour with the dog even though it is now better than the first week.


So when wanting a dog, you didn't stop and think that it'd need at least an hour (should be more than that) a day of your attention?


Before posting an add to Craigslist, take the dog back to the shelter if you don't want to be responsible for it. Explain to them you made a mistake and it's not the poor dog's fault. Hopefully it will find a family who will love it.


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

sexyyoungman said:


> well, actually i am thinking about putting an ad on craigslist. so i can find a rich daddy or mommy for this doggie. i am not in the stage of my life to spent at least an hour with the dog even though it is now better than the first week.


You seriously adopted a dog without being willing to give the dog AN HOUR out of your day? Seriously? 

Please take this dog back to the shelter you got it from ASAP so it might have a chance of being adopted into a loving home. Be completely honest about why you are taking it back - do NOT let them think you're bringing the dog back because its a problem dog. It does not deserve to be euthanized for lack of thinking before you got a dog.

I understand that adopting a dog can be stressful. I felt so in above my head in the first couple weeks. It took months before we really settled in, and now its been over a year and we're still dealing with a couple issues. A dog takes work. You don't just adopt a dog because you like the idea of having a dog.


----------



## DogGoneGood (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't understand how anyone can adopt a dog without first thinking about how this dog is going to take time and energy out of your life. If you wanted an animal that will sleep away a good chunk of the day and not be so demanding for exercise and attention, you should have gotten a cat. Or better yet, a goldfish.

Dogs should NEVER be adopted or bought on a whim.

I hope you learned your lesson and don't get another dog until you're willing to devote MORE than one hour a day to that animal.


----------



## PitBully (Mar 12, 2009)

txcollies said:


> Oh pooh, a lot of people go through a time like that after getting a dog. It's either that or thinking about strangling the new puppy after you've picked up the umpteenth 'treasure' he's chewed up. ;-)
> 
> I don't sit there and ooh and awe and sigh in happiness each day I live with my dogs. Yes I love them like I would any of my pets, but I don't always "feel" like it. Shoot, there have been some days where a couple of mine have come pretty close to sitting out on the side of the road with a "take me" sign on them.
> 
> ...


Very true. My pups chewed every single cord they could get their hands, er teeth on. I was forced to rid myself of dial up because my dogs decided so, not because it was sluggish. And back when portable DVD players cost over 400 bucks, one of my new pups chewed the cord and ruined it. I died inside. 

PB


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

This is so sad.

What on earth was he expecting - a lawn ornanment?


----------



## sexyyoungman (Mar 10, 2009)

well, if anyone wants to do the world a favor, give me $100 adoption fee, and pay for the shipping fee, i will send the dog to you.

otherwise, stop talking about it as if the world is about to end. 

everyone makes mistakes, and not everyone can make things right the first time. i don't have money to buy crate or fancy toys or food. and i certainly don't have money to see the vet if the dog ever gets sick. so now you have it. save the dog.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, it's your life I suppose. If an hour a day is too much for you, then I guess you aren't really cut out for dog ownership. I'd hate for a dog to live a life neglected and have an owner resentful of the dog.

I am surprised that you've come to this decision after posting so many threads asking questions. I thought adopting a small dog like a Chihuahua mix wouldn't present such a plethora of unforeseen problems, since their size means less food required, generally less exercise required, and they can be easily kept just about anywhere..

Please find a responsible home for this dog if you are to give him up.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

DogsforMe said:


> *My 1st thought on reading his post was, he keeps calling the dog it.* To me they are always he or she. We adopted a dog from the pound 3 dogs back. He was 5.5 m/o & used to nip at our heels every time we went outside with him. I used to feel scared to go outside. He eventually got better & became a very loving & loyal pet. I never once thought of taking him back.


That was my first thought too.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> everyone makes mistakes, and not everyone can make things right the first time. *i don't have money to buy crate or fancy toys or food.* and i certainly don't have money to see the vet if the dog ever gets sick. so now you have it. save the dog.


I had about as little dog knowledge as it is possible to have when I got my dog. But even I knew I would need to buy food.

Please find a new, loving home for this dog.


----------



## sexyyoungman (Mar 10, 2009)

ya, i only buy 99 cents dog food.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

What made you want to get a dog in the first place? Just curious.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I didn't even know there was a dog food that sold for 99 cents..

There are cheap-ish, decent brands though. Many dogs do well on Dog Chow, and that's a supermarket brand. 

I too am wondering why you got a dog if you do not have the finances to support it.


----------



## sexyyoungman (Mar 10, 2009)

guess you people can only talk the talk, but can't help. if you have the finance, then adopt it. and i will send it. easy.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

$100 adoption fee...that's ambitious...has the dog seen a vet? Is she fixed? Shots? I'll take your dog, but I won't give you any money because I can guarantee I'll spend a couple hundred on her at the vet in the first week. You know if you take her to the shelter they won't give you $100 bucks, right? Place a craigslist ad, FREE, and screen potential adopters very well. That's your best bet.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

sexyyoungman said:


> well, if anyone wants to do the world a favor, give me $100 adoption fee, and pay for the shipping fee, i will send the dog to you.
> 
> otherwise, stop talking about it as if the world is about to end.
> 
> everyone makes mistakes, and not everyone can make things right the first time. i don't have money to buy crate or fancy toys or food. and i certainly don't have money to see the vet if the dog ever gets sick. so now you have it. save the dog.


I can understand this. When I was young I did numerous things that later turned out to be "in over my head." A dog is a LOT of commitment and I agree, we don't always get it right the first time out on things in life.

I cannot take your dog. Wanting to is not the answer.. the answer is I have a good dog and 5 cats and that is all I can afford, including vetting, food (I feed excellant food.. Evo.. no grain food) and care and equipment. I have two crates.. and they did cost.. but for a Chi mix you vcan get a crate for $30 from Tractor Supply Company.

You did say it tho.. you cannot commit the time a dog needs... and that is really the whole of the issue. I hope you can find a home for your dog or the shelter will take your dog back and rehome him. Do let them know you did not realize the whole of dog ownership and the responsibilities and that is your reaqson.. not something wrong the dog does. We are not born knowing things and sometimes we do things on impulse we later regret. You did ask questions.. and got in where you did not want to be. Sorry you did not research before getting a dog.. but that is water under the bridge. 

I would suggest, especially considering your User Name, that you make sure you do not Father any chlildren.. they assuredly are far more time committment than a Chi mix and are way more expensive with Doctors and Food and you can't supply them with the same Food day after day and have them thank you for it. And training goes on for years.. just ask my Mother... and I am OLD.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I honestly don't understand the logic of some people... However, getting frustrated and offering the poor pooch up for sale on a dog forum is a little harsh, and I think that would be taking advantage of the good-natured people here on this site...

If the dog really is that problematic and a nuisance, why did you bother coming on here and looking for sympathy? (Don't take my tone wrong, I'm not trying to sound condescending.) You asked your question and got the opinions of several others... What more are you looking for, were you really looking for someone to take the dog of your hands from this forum?


----------



## sexyyoungman (Mar 10, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> I'll take your dog, but I won't give you any money because I can guarantee I'll spend a couple hundred on her at the vet in the first week. .


ya, some of you even suggested to use a dog sitter. like i have the money for that. if you can't even afford $100, how am i supposed to know that you will have the money for vet? 

i didn't plan to sell it on here, some of you are just a little dog frantic. since you all love dogs so much, i am sure that you can adopt this dog. serious buyers only. 

i should put myself as the priority of my life, not the dog that i just adopted. i can use those extra hours everyday to do many other good things.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

sounds like you have your mind made up--I find the whole situation very sad-where are you located in case someone knows of a potential home for her??


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

You sir, have rendered me speechless... for a period of time.

Typically a selfish individual doesn't even bother taking the time to adopt a dog... If you don't have the money to take care of the dog, why in the world did you spend the money to adopt it anyway??? Did you not realize you'd have to spend money to feed it? Did you not realize you'd have to spend time on something other than yourself?

It's fine to be a selfish individual and put yourself first, but don't decide to do that _after_ adopting a dog... 

As for sheltiemom, it's not she can't afford the $100, it's the fact she won't when she knows she'd have to spend three times that in the first week.

F.Y.I we're not dog frantic; some of us aren't selfish and have love for these silly creatures...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

When I got Esther from the shelter I agreed, among other things, that if I ever had to surrender her for ANY reason, I would return her to the shelter. I would honor that agreement, because that's what grownups do, and I think that is a common, if not standard, clause in shelter agreements.

It's academic, in my case, because I also made a commitment to Esther that I would care for her for the rest of her life.

I'm closing this thread because the intent is getting dangerously close to an owner surrender on the forum, and that is strictly against the forum rules. I've been holding off to see if the OP would accept any suggestions but, when you have neither the time nor the money to care for a dog, the only responsible thing to do is to surrender it and put yourself on a permanent, global do-not-adopt list and try to get your life together.

I would ask the OP to please not waste any more of anyone's time here asking for advice that you are unable or unwilling to take.


----------

